# Atlantic Worldmaster



## Josh Webb (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I will start by saying im don't really have a clue about watches, a family member passed this down to me when they passed away, im just after some info about the watch really? value, financially and physically. so i can save it away for my son.

The watch is a Atlantic world master 526 Artiflex??

Any help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## jimbo1878 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi mate

Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure someone else will give a fuller explanation but valuations as a rule are not given on the forum due to possible legal consequences of doing so. Ebay is a good place to gauge values though.

Post a pic so we can see it though mate...The guys do like a good picture on here :thumbup:


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

Jimbo is right, valuations and estimated values are generally a no no, But welcome to the forum and looking forward to seeing the photos. :victory:


----------

